# After all these years you would think ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Someone would have SOB aeriel photos of them feeding on the ground ???

Both big groups & medium & smaller family groups ???

To see how they look from the air - if there really is a pattern to them ???

& see on average how far apart they are - (how spread out) ??? 
How whites compare to darks ???

I'd also like to see different decoys from the air ???


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Well they do spook up if a plane flies within a few miles of them so I can see why there arent many pics of geese sitting on the ground from the air.


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

First off hi guy's,

Now if someone could figure out a way to take a clip of a movie it could be done from the movie winged migration from both land and air. Several species of waterfowl on the movie and it's very informative too. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum wabo.

Was there geese feeding in winged migration? I only seem to remember the wide migrating flock...


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

Chris,

Thank's! I thought so but guess i'll have to look at my tape again. I love the look's of them little Barred Geese in it though. Kind of a cross between a blue and a canada, they had the color's! :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have tried to fly over canadas feeding with an ultralight, they freak out. I think they think it is a bird of prey. They duck down low with their body and heads and try to run out from it, even at 200-300'. Trust me, I have tried taking pics... 8) lol
Snows really freak with airplanes. We watched an overflying plane at 1500' fly over and the whole flock busted.


----------



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

If NASA can read a license plate from a satelite, then they should be able to get some cool photos of feeding geese, right?
:lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree cityboy :beer:


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok guy's i have forgotten which Topo map system it is but i've used one in the past to look at my property and Yes you could read the plate on my pickup. With that said most of the geese have left my area and the likely hood of catching any on my farm again feeding is rare. So i have a challenge one of you guy's should try and find the map system i'm talking about in N Dak or S Dak and use it to get us some pic's. This is a live active satellite feed i'm talking about. I'll start trying to find the link to help if you guy's can try and get a pic!???!

I simply found the link in the past and entered the info needed and waited for the satellite to move and download the pic it took about 10 minute's to download the pic. Common guy's let's make this happen!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Find the web page and Ill find the geese. I sit in class all day long conneted to the internet on my labtop.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I stumbled upon that site once upon a time too. Pretty nuts how detailed the pictures can be.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

If somebody could help me out I have 2 pics of geese feeding..they are not arial pics but I took them from a hill over looking some snow geese and it does show what shape they sit in...

how do i get those two pics from my computer to this page?? it just doesn't make sense because im not taking them off the net..

thanks a bunch....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Z,

Take a look at this tutorial:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

I've heard a lot of feedback from users who say it's been really helpful. If you run into any snags just let me know.

[email protected]

Chris


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Here are the photos Zdosch was trying to post:

http://www.urho.net/snowsfeeding1.jpg

http://www.urho.net/snowsfeeding2.jpg


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

hey thanks mngooser....I'm not sure if this is what people were looking for but I thought it just might help. The wind was out of the west(left) and the opening these birds had was to the east(right). And the ones that landed went right in that opening believe it or not! :lol:

dosch


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

That is interesting.Looks like a very random oval shaped group with lots of spaces between family groups.


----------

